# ueber rsync mit ssh auf eine windows kiste datein kopieren

## pieter_parker

```
rsync --partial --progress --rsh='ssh -p9999' queldatei user@host:/verzeichnis/zieldatei
```

so funktioniert das von linux zu linux ganz gut

resume, kein standartport und es ist eine verschluesselte verbindung

bin auf der suche nach einer loesung von einem linux system zu einem windows pc das gleiche zu machen

am aller aller besten waere eine loesung wo ich das programm das ich spaeter dem windows user gebe bei mir schon vor konfigurieren kann, ihm dann gebe und er es nur starten muss (eventuel port und portweiterleitung am router noch machen muss)

hatte ueber google schon ein paar sachen gefunden wie das leute mit cygwin geloest haben, aber das kamm nicht an pc1 einrichten und dann zu pc2 kopieren und dort starten und mit den einstellungen von pc1 nutzen?

habt ihr ein paar ideen und vorschlaege ?

oder wie koennte man sonst vom linux aus der konsole mit resume und mit verschluesselt zu einem windows system eine datei kopieren ?

----------

## yuhu

Du könntest freeSSHd auf den Windowsmaschinen verwenden.

Damit sollte das kopieren möglich sein.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> rsync --partial --progress --rsh='ssh -p9999' queldatei user@host:/verzeichnis/zieldatei
> ```
> ...

 

Cygwin wäre da eine Möglichkeit. Hier wird beschrieben wie das aussehen könnte. SSH sollte über cygwin ebenfalls installierbar sein.

Wenn das ganze erst einmal funktioniert, kannst du dem Enduser einfach die nötigen Dateien (cygwindll nicht vergessen!) mitgeben, sowie irgend eine Batch Datei erzeugen, welche er starten muss.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## pieter_parker

danke fuer die tips

mit freesshd komme ich weder vom konqueror per fish://ip noch per scp auf die kiste

cygwin teste ich gleich...

----------

## moe

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere unterstützt freesshd kein scp, aber sftp.

----------

